# _Minimalne_ wymagania sprzętowe [SOLVED]

## nusch

Na jakim najsłabszym sprzęcie udało sie wam uruchomić gentoo?

Nie chodzi mi o zalecane, tylko naprawdę minimalne na których gentoo będzie jeszcze działać, chce postawić serwer, czy 64MB albo 32MB RAMu wystarczy jeśli uzupełnię swapem (pomijając szybkość takiego systemu) czy jest jakaś minimalna granica poniżej której system nie ruszy?

Dodam że nie chce uruchamiać starszych wersji ani kernela 2.4.Last edited by nusch on Thu Jun 28, 2007 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

chyba poniżej 64MB nie skompilujesz gcc.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *mbar wrote:*   

> chyba poniżej 64MB nie skompilujesz gcc.

 

skompiujesz, ale swap oberwie...

----------

## nusch

A testowaliście w praktyce? I jak z minimal CD 2007 ile RAMu trzeba, SWAP założony wcześniej ale do momentu jego aktywacji?

----------

## Yatmai

Kumpel kiedyś stawiał gen2 na laptopie z 486. Zajęło mu to 2 tygodnie, ale dał rade :]

----------

## sebas86

Testowałem na Celeronie 400MHz + 128MB RAM, chodziło znośnie ale zdarzało się, że na czas kompilacji musiałem wyłączać co bardziej zasobożerne programy.

----------

## BeteNoire

Pytanie jest o "uruchomić" a nie skompilować więc...

Pentium I 100 MHZ bez MMX, 48 RAM, S3 Trio Virge. Szybki, nowy dysk 80 gb powoduje, że takie minimalne, konsolowe Gentoo szybciutko się uruchamia. Transferów dyskowych na płycie w tym prockiem jeszcze nie mierzyłem. Tutaj emerge --info, oczywiście niektóre dane zafałszowane, bo komenda wydana w chroocie, na szybszej maszynie, która ten systemi skompilowała  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Pytanie jest o "uruchomić" a nie skompilować więc...

 

Przepraszam z przyzwyczajenia...  :Wink:  Ale swoją drogą skoro tylko uruchomić to Gentoo docelowo można tak dostosować żeby było mniej wymagające niż nie jedna nowoczesna dystrybucja nastawiona na minimalizm.

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## nusch

Ok dzięki, a idąc dalej, czy gentoo,i jakikolwiek inny system może się włączyć bez karty graficznej jeśli ją wyciągnę po instalacji? Czy bios pozwoli uruchomić system?

Wiem że jest opcja "Halt on"  i tam jest między innymi all errors , vga, itp. Jak to wyłączę to nie będzie piszczał speakerem i uruchomi system? Jak się wtedy kernel zachowa?

----------

## Yatmai

Bez problemu, na strychu mam 2 serwerki. Miałem troche problemów z prądem więc teraz już mają przywleczoną klawierkę i monitor, ale wcześniej bez problemu wstawały bez grafiki i bez klawiatury. Kwestia przekonania bios'u by sie tym nie przejmował  :Smile: 

----------

## munkifunek

Chcialem zrobic sobie serwerek w celu rozgalezienia netu na 2 desktopy (wiec sama konsola), ale do tego dysk 1gb to chyba za malo bo gentoo niechce sie postawic, podczas instalacji wywala ze mam zamalo miejsca na dysku:/

----------

## Redhot

 *munkifunek wrote:*   

> Chcialem zrobic sobie serwerek w celu rozgalezienia netu na 2 desktopy (wiec sama konsola), ale do tego dysk 1gb to chyba za malo bo gentoo niechce sie postawic, podczas instalacji wywala ze mam zamalo miejsca na dysku:/

 

Jak już robić routerek, to lepiej zainwestować w większy dysk, przyda się, ja mam 160GB i wszyscy nagle potrzebują miejsca, już 140 zapchane  :Very Happy: 

----------

## munkifunek

W moim przypadku mial tylko polaczenie rozgaleziac...

----------

## SlashBeast

1G dyski sa głośne, mam kilka 80G ata100 Seagate Baracude i one pracuja bezgłośnie, polecił bym Ci je pod taki serwerek.

----------

## munkifunek

czyli na takim 1gb nie da rady postawic gentoo?

mam taki dysk i nieuzywam go wiec moglbym go wykozystac w jakis pozyteczny sposob: http://mailing.nie-spamuj.eu/mailing.htmlLast edited by munkifunek on Mon Aug 26, 2019 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## znal

 *nusch wrote:*   

> Wiem że jest opcja "Halt on"  i tam jest między innymi all errors , vga, itp. Jak to wyłączę to nie będzie piszczał speakerem i uruchomi system? Jak się wtedy kernel zachowa?

 Prawdopodobnie będzie piszczeć przy odpalaniu (zależy od modelu płyty i od tego czy beeper podpięty  :Smile:  ), ale normalnie się uruchomi

Sam mam obecnie taki serwero-routerek na Pentium 166, 96 MB ramu i 3 GB dysku bez grafy  :Smile: , obecnie pod kontrolą Slackware, ale niedługo zamierzam zmienić OS na Gentoo Z tym, że do postawienia systemu użyję chroota na mocniejszej maszynie.

Co do kernela, to ja mam wszystkie opcje dotyczące grafiki powyłączane i nie ma żadnych problemów, zero komunikatów w logach na ten temat (korzystam z gentoo-sources)

Jeżeli chodzi o sprzęt to warto pamiętać o tym, żeby serwer się sam włączał po ew. braku zasilania, w płytach AT nie ma problemu, w ATX trzeba ustawić odpowiednią opcję w BIOSie albo jumper.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *munkifunek wrote:*   

> czyli na takim 1gb nie da rady postawic gentoo?
> 
> mam taki dysk i nieuzywam go wiec moglbym go wykozystac w jakis pozyteczny sposob

 

Powinno dać radę. Musisz tylko całość przygotować na innym kompie, a potem przerzucić takiego "gotowca" na ten 1gb dysk. Najlepiej wywalając taką kobyłę jak /usr/portage. System bez Xów i z podstawowym pakietem do "dzielenia" sieci, powinien się zmieścić.

----------

